# Mater Private agreement with Insurers on tests



## odyssey06 (10 Sep 2020)

THE MATER PRIVATE Healthcare Group has reached an agreement with all health insurance providers to cover the cost of Covid-19 testing and associated fees for patients at its hospitals in Dublin, Cork and Limerick. 

In July, the Mater Private Hospital had defended charging patients up to €275 for Covid-19 tests and claimed it had no other choice. 









						Mater Private hospitals reach agreement with insurers to cover cost of Covid-19 tests
					

The hospital group had previously defended charging patients up to €275 for Covid-19 tests.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Ravima (10 Sep 2020)

Great news indeed. I had to pay for two dependants €550! twill be great if I get it back.


----------

